# breeder in the south



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

can someone help me find a good breeder in the south within 400 miles from Baton Rouge? 
thanks!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> can someone help me find a good breeder in the south within 400 miles from Baton Rouge?
> thanks![/B]



Sorry, there is not anyone in Mississippi I would recommend. My friend lives too far from you, so that is out. 

Have you tried Divine?


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know anything about these breeder, but I saw them on NOLA last night. 

It's www.snook.com and http://www.southernsilks.com/


I'm a little curious about them myself, so if you know anything about them I'd like to know. 

Good luck Jamie...You'll find your perfect puppy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have spoken with divine...it is a little more than i wanted to spend...i think $2,000 is my max i would spend and even that is prob a high estimate.


----------



## JustMe (May 5, 2004)

LadyMontava,

You might want to check with my sister, Debbie, at Jacob Maltese. Of course I'm a bit prejudiced but I think you'll find that she is a good breeder with excellent Maltese...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Herb, I think I've told you this before, but Fame is the father of my Sadie and Sassy. Debbie was extremely helpful to me when I was looking for my girls. I also recommend her......


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> LadyMontava,
> 
> You might want to check with my sister, Debbie, at Jacob Maltese. Of course I'm a bit prejudiced but I think you'll find that she is a good breeder with excellent Maltese...[/B]


 How wonderful to see Jacob Maltese is part of the Marcris Risque' family as well. Beautiful line, her dogs are gorgous. Good breeding sure shows.


----------

